# My 180g WC Frontosa Mikula Colony



## frontosaurusrex (Oct 25, 2010)

These are a few pics of my brand new WC Frontosa Mikula colony. There are 12 of these guys and I have had them since this past spring and I am in love with them. I recently discovered this variant on YouTube and I was determined to find them. As I understand, they are fairly uncommon but I may have recieved false information. 
Here are the specs:
Tank: 180g
Filtration: FX 5, Aquaclear 110
Lighting: Marineland LED 36" Fixture
Substrate: Leslie's Pool Filter Sand
Rocks: Green canyon rocks
Background: Black latex paint
Now, on to the good stuff. The first batch of pics were taken with a flash and are my 
"fancy" shots, the rest were taken with no flash so you get the true color of these awesome fish. Comments of all kinds are welcome.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful (the tank, the fish and the photos)!!! I love that first shot, especially. =D>


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome tank, I love your aquascaping. Perfect for these fish. From what I've seen, Mikula is a newer import location. So, while they haven't been available at all in the past, they are becoming more common. Certainly one of the best of the Zaire variants. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice pics bro!!!!!!!! Your Miks are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice setup, although I don't have lots of rocks in my Frontosa tanks I really like the look, the fish look nice too, congrats.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Question about the lighting: is it the marineland single bright or double bright?

I really like the way it looks and am exploring options for my 135 gallon set up.

Thanks.


----------



## frontosaurusrex (Oct 25, 2010)

It looks like a lot of rocks but I have em placed so they don't take up tons of swimming room. The lights are double brights. Its a single 36" fixture.


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice fish and tank!


----------



## DCMW1 (Jan 26, 2003)

nice setup and nice fish. you will have a spectacular colony when they grow out.


----------



## bigfry (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice! Can't tell the difference between Mikula and Kitumba or Moba...


----------



## dsm1268 (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice pics and thanks for sharing =D>


----------



## newby23 (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like a piece of lake tanganyika.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice. I like the setup and the fish.


----------



## DAD419 (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## chuckplumb (Sep 18, 2010)

awesome set


----------

